# Respect The THIN BLUE LINE......!



## nononono (Sep 15, 2020)

*Here is a thread dedicated to ALL Law Enforcement....!*

*Please Please post respectfully.....






*


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

*And from the outset of this thread I want Law enforcement to RESPECT the*
*AMERICAN CITIZENS who fund YOUR Paychecks........!

It's a 50 - 50 Symbiotic Relationship.....!
*
*DO NOT OVER STEP YOUR BOUNDARIES AS LAW *
*ENFORCEMENT " **EMPLOYEES** "** OF AMERICA.....!!*


----------

